# Knieschmerzen - Weiß da jemand Rat?



## sipaq (21. September 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

ich bin zwar ein Kerl, poste das hier aber für meine Freundin (noch nicht im IBC). Ich hoffe das ist okay?

Folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte meiner Holden das Biken etwas näher bringen. Im Sommerurlaub haben wir die erste Tour zusammen gefahren (ging erstaunlich gut) und jetzt soll es so langsam im Taunus losgehen. Da Sie (noch) kein eigenes Bike hat habe ich mir erst mal ein Bike einer Bekannten hier aus dem Forum geliehen. Soweit so gut.

Das Biken macht Ihr auch echt Spaß, nur bekommt früher oder später echt üble Schmerzen im linken Knie und das vor allem beim Hochziehen des Knies an Anstiegen. Am vergangenen Sonntag war es so schlimm, dass ich Sie den Schlussanstieg komplett hochschieben musste. 

Sie meinte noch, Sie hätte das Gefühl als würde da irgendwas herausspringen (Knorpel, Sehne, ... - keine Ahnung - bin ja kein Arzt). Auf Nachfrage kam raus, dass Sie sowas manchmal auch auf Ihrem Hollandrad spürt, wenn Sie zur Arbeit radelt, nur ist da halt die Strecke kürzer und hat deutlich weniger Anstiege.

Für mich hört sich das so an, als würde da grundsätzlich was nicht stimmen (dem rechten Knie gehts ja prima). Kennt eine von Euch sowas zufällig oder hat Erfahrung mit solchen Schmerzen? Ein Besuch beim Orthopäden ist wohl auf jeden Fall ratsam, oder?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## zestyfied (21. September 2010)

Hey
Knieschmerzen sind mein bester Freund die letzten Jahre. Ich denke, erster Gang zum Arzt. Vielleicht sogar ein zweiter, da die sich oft nich (!) einer Meinung sind udn da tut eine Zweitmeinung wirklich gut. Manchmal kann es der Fuß sein, der komisch steht, oder die Bewegung die nicht "rund" ist, oder auch ein Muskel, der "zu schwach" ist, um der Belastung stand zu halten, oder der Schleimbeutel, oder oder....
Ich denke, alles was weh tut ist erstmal nicht so gut - ich hab da auf schon drauf hören müssen und jetzt geht es alles wieder prima (nur das Laufen hängt noch). 
Von dem her, euch zwei viel Gelingen und ich hoffe, dass es was weniger ausgefallenes ist und sich nur um nen "schwachen Muskel" oder so handelt.
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (21. September 2010)

rad ( ein von der grösse passendes !) professionell einstellen lassen
wenn dann noch was im knie weh tut zum arzt


----------



## Yossarian (21. September 2010)

Zwanglos hinstehen und dann die Cleats genau so einstellen. Meist ist das etwas V-förmig.


----------



## sipaq (21. September 2010)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Zwanglos hinstehen und dann die Cleats genau so einstellen. Meist ist das etwas V-förmig.


Sie fährt Bärentatzen, keine Cleats. Hätte ich dazuschreiben sollen.


----------



## Yossarian (21. September 2010)

Hmm, weil du "Hochziehen" geschrieben hast, da wärs ja dann entlastet.


----------



## bravopunk (21. September 2010)

Habe ich mit meiner Freundin seit kurzem auch erlebt. Und gestern gerade wieder. (Fährt seit 2-3 Wochen)

Bei ihr liegt es vielleicht an ungenügend ausgebildeter Muskulatur. Die die Belastungen des Bikens noch nicht so gewöhnt ist. Bei dem Wetter kühlen dann die Muskeln evtl. noch etwas aus, was die ganze Angelegenheit verschärft.
Ich bin heute deswegen auch extra mit Beinlingen um die Knie gefahren und es ging wesentlich besser.

Oder dass sie beim fahren die ein oder andere Wurzel nicht genügend abfedert. Das merkt man dann ja auch ganz schnell.

Ich wäre also für ordentlich warm halten und ein bisschen trainieren. Dann geht das bestimmt


----------



## trek 6500 (21. September 2010)

sattel eventuell zu niedrig ????


----------



## sipaq (22. September 2010)

Sattel haben wir schon probiert. Aus meiner Sicht ist der optimal eingestellt, sprich Bein ist durchgestreckt, wenn Sie mit der Ferse auf dem Pedal steht. An der Wärme kanns eigentlich auch nicht liegen. Am vergangenen WE ist sie mit einer langen Hose gefahren.


----------



## Warnschild (22. September 2010)

Vielleicht steht sie falsch auf den Bärentatzen? Schau mal von hinten, wie sie tritt, also, ob sie die Beine aus-/einwärts dreht. 


Bei mir lags - ich fahre mit Cleats - an der Kombination aus:

Untrainiert zuviel auf Kraft gefahren (=> langsamer angehen lassen und höhere Trittfrequenz bei tendenziell niedrigeren Gängen).

Cleats falsch eingestellt (=> mit Ergon-Platten exakt eingestellt und gestaunt, wie "schief und krumm" sie wirklich waren).

Für den Anfang zu lange Touren gewählt (=>häufig und regelmäßig kurze Einheiten, dann aufbauen).

Radeinstellungen (Vorbau, Bremshebel, Sattel) teils nicht optimal (=> mit der Zeit merken und verändern).

Verkürzt (=> wenn schon nicht regelmäßig, so doch gelegentlich dehnen). Nach dem Dehnen waren die Knieschmerzen meist passé.


Zudem bin ich mit der Zeit an sich lockerer geworden auf dem Rad,  verkrampfe mich also weniger und habe so auch weniger Schmerzen.

Übrigens: Da ich, wie die Mehrheit der Menschen, etwas "assymetrisch gebaut" bin, haben sich die Schmerzen vor allem auf einer Seite gezeigt.

Es kann aber sehr gut sein, dass ernsthafte Probleme vorliegen. Dies sollte also bei einem fähigen (!!) Arzt abgeklärt/ausgeschlossen werden. Falls bspw. die Knorpelmasse nicht ausreicht, ist es gut, dass frühzeitig zu wissen und den Sport entsprechend zu gestalten.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. September 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Sattel haben wir schon probiert. Aus meiner Sicht ist der optimal eingestellt, sprich Bein ist durchgestreckt, wenn Sie mit der Ferse auf dem Pedal steht. .



Hast Du auch geschaut, ob sie nicht zu weit vorn oder hinten sitzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

